# Buying and customs questions



## D4170 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello

I was just wondering how everyone on this site goes about selling and shipping their mantis, how much do you usually pay for mantis and shipping ( i know these anr VERY general questions , understanding ther would be a difference in price between ooth, species, and other factors ). Also i was wondering if one in canada ( me i live in north bay ontario just north of toronto ) would be able to get mantis from USA or would customs stop it? ok well thanks for your time.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello, there is a spot on this site that may help (or may not) with your questions. I do not believe there is a problem with shipping the Oothecas to canada, but u should put in a search to check with customs in canada. Most places the Ooth's are ok for shipping. Someone correct me if I am wrong... Everyone has different prices for their Ooths as u pointed out, but most are reasonable. I have Carolina and Chinese and the shipping varies per amount of order. The more delicate species will always run more and are less readily available.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/travel/visitors-e.html

http://www.natural-pest-controls.com/npc/index2.html

here are a couple of sites that may be informative for u. The one sells the eggs but they are expensive, and freight is way outta site. I ship for 5.00 to most places so they are asking a lot.


----------



## D4170 (Mar 14, 2007)

hey thanks for the info soo if i wanted to order a chinese ooth from you would you be able to do it and how much would u say it would cost ( approx. ) ? thanks if u can answer this


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

dude i sent you a pm all about this


----------



## D4170 (Mar 14, 2007)

hey

oh sry robomantis my brother has been reaearching mantids to and i let him go on my account he must of been talking to you ill ask him about it


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

ok check your pm inbox.


----------



## D4170 (Mar 14, 2007)

hey

this is the only message i got from you

"yes i got plenty ooth/ egg but now positive if all are fertile because they were collected wild. P.S. this is what i forgot to answer in my other private message, that the egg will not hatch in the refrigerator don't worry. They go into suspended animation (basically pausing development until warm temps). "

so im guess he figured out wut he wanted and deleted the rest and forgot to get rid of that one to. but ok thanks from both of you lol


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

should be fine just ask him


----------



## D4170 (Mar 14, 2007)

hey

haha i just called him and asked and he "forgot" to tell me he was talking to people on my account lol but yes thanks again he said he wrote some of the things down u said soo ill go and look for thoes. thanks again


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 14, 2007)

if you can't find it i will have it in my sent box


----------

